# MPNP Immigration



## onemanshow (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello, 

I like to discuss my situation on MPNP and need help from experienced people. 

I have applied for Manitoba Provincial Nominee program because I have a relative in Manitoba. 
Its been 6 months but I have not received any progress. 
I have completed all necessary requirements including ECA and IELTS (for me and my wife).

I have seen news where its was mentioned that letter for invitations issued for points holder as low as 471 however my points are above 570.

What is it that I am missing.

Please share your experiences.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Manitoba, I believe, suspended its programme in 2014 and re-opened it in April, 2015. You should look into re-applying.
You can Google all the information.


----------



## Gustekp (Oct 27, 2015)

Pls it is better you reapply, you got a good EOI point.The last draw was at 556.


----------

